# Easy Bread Recipe to go with our fall soups!



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Amish White Bread* - I bake this bread during fall and winter and the house smells super good!









Ingredients

* 2 cups warm water 
* 2/3 cup white sugar
* 1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
* 1 1/2 teaspoons salt
* 1/4 cup vegetable oil
* 6 cups bread flour

Directions

1. In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
2. Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
3. Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
4. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.

Makes two loafs

You can use honey instead of sugar if you want.

If you want to bake just 1 loaf - use half the ingredients - For a softer crust brush a little bit of butter on top of the loaf(s) as soon as you take them out of the oven.

Enjoy!

Vianka


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for posting!    Starting it right now for dinner tonight.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

That seems like an awful lot of sugar? Doesn't it make the bread really sweet?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

SarahBarnard said:


> That seems like an awful lot of sugar? Doesn't it make the bread really sweet?


I don't think is too sweet. But if you are concern about it, use honey instead of sugar.

It will be less sweet that way.

Vianka


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> I don't think is too sweet. But if you are concern about it, use honey instead of sugar.
> 
> It will be less sweet that way.
> 
> Vianka


I actually prefer a slightly sweetened bread so the sugar caught my eye instantly!!! "Honey" wheat is my favorite kind of bread. I'm not much of a bread eater though because usually bread is so...boring. I think I will try this recipe!!!

Maria


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

MariaESchneider said:


> I actually prefer a slightly sweetened bread so the sugar caught my eye instantly!!! "Honey" wheat is my favorite kind of bread. I'm not much of a bread eater though because usually bread is so...boring. I think I will try this recipe!!!
> 
> Maria


    My family and I like slightly sweetened bread too (like those yummy Hawaiian rolls).

I hope you like it Maria


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sounds delicious! Thanks for posting this, I have wonderful memories of baking bread with my mother when I was a kid so I'm going to carry on the tradition w/my 2 daughters.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Sugar in any form helps crusts brown evenly and the yeasts end up eating it and producing more and faster of a rise (they eat sugar and starch and ... uhm... "pass" those cute little bubbles that together with the gluten strings formed by kneading, give our breads such lovely texture. But it does seem like a lot for a dinner bread. I can tell tastes good just from reading the recipe!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tried it out today.  It's not as sweet as I was afraid it might be, and it may just be the easiest bread recipe I've ever made.  It went very well with our potato soup, we ate it warm from the oven, and between three people polished off nearly 3/4 of a loaf.  Great recipe, Vianka, thanks again!

My next test:  Will it be fresh tomorrow, and good for lunchtime sandwiches?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Tried it out today. It's not as sweet as I was afraid it might be, and it may just be the easiest bread recipe I've ever made. It went very well with our potato soup, we ate it warm from the oven, and between three people polished off nearly 3/4 of a loaf. Great recipe, Vianka, thanks again!
> 
> My next test: Will it be fresh tomorrow, and good for lunchtime sandwiches?


What an excellent review! Your combo of this bread with potato soup sounds like the ultimate in comfort food! Please report back on the freshness timeline!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Vianka I am so glad you reposted this.. you had a few of us doubting our sanity.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Vianka I am so glad you reposted this.. you had a few of us doubting our sanity.


         

Your welcome!

Vianka


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I love Parker House Rolls - I''ll throw them together for tonight's dinner - now you may Google Parker House Rolls and get all kinds of different recipes - I only remember getting this recipe from the Food Network - I _think_ it was a Tyler Florence episode, but I havent been able to locate the source since...

1 Cup Warm Water
2T sugar
1 pkg yeast ( I use quick)
2 C flour
1 tsp salt
2 large eggs
1 egg yolk
2 T melted butter
1/2 tsp Kosher salt (I omit this part - but dd adds it after rolls are finished)

Combine water sugar and yeast - let sit till bubbles (so you know yeast is activated)
Combine flour and salt - make a well and add egg and 1 egg yolk - (slightly beat the eggs) ( you can do this in your kitchen aide mixer)
add water/yeast/sugar mixture - (just saw my recipe says to use a wooden spoon to mix then knead - either way)

Now cover with plastic wrap and let rise (10 - 20 min)
In a glass pie dish microwave the butter - then
Divide in 1/2 simply roll one half - cut into 6 pieces (smallish) roll into balls in your hand - repeat with other half (may use a bit of flour as cut pieces are sticky) and put into the pie dish (you will have 12 pieces total, so the smallest of my balls go in the center - there are 3 in the center 9 on the outer edge) (I also place it in that butter, then turn it upside down so both sides have a bit of butter)

now take the other egg and make an egg wash - and brush over top - then let sit maybe anotehr 10 - 20 min (I confess my original recipe card is so stained, I just use it as a guide, I'm not a stickler for times, just eyeball it - when the dough rises in the pie pan, its ready to bake!)

Bake at 350 for 20 (again, if I'm making a roast or something that is at 375 I throw it in but watch to make sure it doesnt burn - - do NOT put it in a 400 degree oven and expect it to bake through  which is what I did last Tuesday - we still found the edge rolls were fine - but the center one were a bit... gooey...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a stick to your ribs bread that's also easy to make. I've never used it for sandwiches, but I like it with soup or just by itself with butter and milk for breakfast.

No Knead Whole Wheat Bread from County Cork

Makes 2 lb loaves or one 1 lb loaf

1 pkg dry yeast
2/3 cup lukewarm water
5 cups whole wheat flour (leftover flour should be refrigerated)
2 tsps honey
3 tbs molasses
2/3 cup lukewarm water
1 tbs salt
1/3 cup wheat germ
1-1/3 cups lukewarm water

Sprinkle yeast over lukewarm water and add the honey. Leave to work while preparing the dough.

Warm flour by placing it in a 250 oven for about 20 mins.

Combine molasses with 2/3 cup lukewarm water.

Combine yeast mixture with molasses mixture. Stir this into warmed flour, then add the salt and wheat germ and finally the 1-1/3 cups lukewarm water. Dough will be sticky. 

Butter the loaf pans and turn the dough into the buttered pan. Leave to rise to 1/3 more of its size (45-60 mins)

Preheat oven to 425 and bake for 50 minutes (2 lb loaf) or 40 minutes (1 lb loaf) until crust is brown. Remove pans from oven and cool on rack for 10 minutes. Loosen loaf and cool completely on rack before slicing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

While *I* Love ALL breads, and love making bread, my 19yo son LOVES to make this bread.. it's all he wants on his birthday.
Salt Grass Steakhouse Shiner Bock Beer Bread
1 1/2 -1 3/4 C. Shiner Bock Beer (flat)
2 1/2 C. Whole Wheat Flour
2 tsp. Dry Active Yeast
1/4 C. Warm Water ( not hot )
1/2 tsp. Salt
1/4 C. Honey
1/4 C. Vegetable Oil
1 1/2 C. All Purpose Flour

Dissolve in a large mixing bowl yeast with warm water, add honey and stir. Mix in wheat flour, salt, and all purpose flour in bowl. Stir in oil and slowly add flat beer. Mix all ingredients together. Place dough on a floured service and kneed for at least 10 – 15 minutes. The dough may need a little more flour added to it if while kneading its sticking to your hands. The finished dough will feel smooth and spongy and will not stick to your hands.
Place dough in a lightly oiled bowl and cover with plastic until it doubles in size. Do not place dough in a draft or a over heated area. The dough should be let to rise at room temperature.
When dough has doubled, punch in the middle and let rest for 5 minutes. Divide into four equal parts and shape into round loaves. Place loaves on a lightly oiled cookie sheet. Score twice on top of each loaf with a knife two inches apart and about 2 1/2 inches long. Cover loosely with plastic wrap until the loaves have double in size.
Place in a preheated oven at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> What an excellent review! Your combo of this bread with potato soup sounds like the ultimate in comfort food! Please report back on the freshness timeline!


One of my dream jobs: food reviewer.... 

The bread (wrapped overnight) was perfect today. It would be a little too sweet for a very hearty sandwich like roast beef, but it was just right for a chicken salad sandwich. If there's any left in the morning I'm going to try it as toast...


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> One of my dream jobs: food reviewer....
> 
> The bread (wrapped overnight) was perfect today. It would be a little too sweet for a very hearty sandwich like roast beef, but it was just right for a chicken salad sandwich. If there's any left in the morning I'm going to try it as toast...


Awesome


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Ahh Ceasar, you have not been around here long  This is the NOT QUITE KINDLE area, which means here, anything goes.. And we are big on recipes here.. we love food & drink & reading.


I second that !!

By the way, I love your avatar BT


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> By the way, I love your avatar BT


*snicker it's cute, but will be gone tomorrow.  new one every 2 days.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Has anybody ever used the Pyrex Bake-A-Round? I still have mine. Some day I'll find time to use it again.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> One of my dream jobs: food reviewer....
> 
> The bread (wrapped overnight) was perfect today. It would be a little too sweet for a very hearty sandwich like roast beef, but it was just right for a chicken salad sandwich. If there's any left in the morning I'm going to try it as toast...


Wonderful news! I bought some yeast and a big sack of flour today, hope to be baking this weekend!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Has anybody ever used the Pyrex Bake-A-Round? I still have mine. Some day I'll find time to use it again.


I didn't know what this was so I Googled it. Reminds me of those perforated half-cylinders they sell for making baguettes. How does the crust turn out in the Pyrex? And is it difficult to remove the bread, and to clean the tube?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I didn't know what this was so I Googled it. Reminds me of those perforated half-cylinders they sell for making baguettes. How does the crust turn out in the Pyrex? And is it difficult to remove the bread, and to clean the tube?


The crust, as I remember it, is fairly soft. I haven't used it in a long time. The bread slides right out. It's easy to clean. I usually use a long handled sponge anyway and it fits right in. I really want to start baking bread again.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It is that time of year for some good breads. I think I will make yeast rolls tonight. I'll look for my recipe later, and post it here, they're great with soup.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Trying this bread out today (OP recipe).  Hoping it turns out so that I can make it for Thanksgiving.  I went with sugar, although I'll probably try it with honey at some point.  It's either rising or sitting there refusing to rise--haven't peeked yet!!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Honey French Bread

1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1&1/3 cup of water
1&1/2 Tablespoon of Honey
1 Tablepoon of sugar
1/2 tsp of salt
3 cups of bread flour
2 teaspoons of dry yeast

place water,honey,sugar and oil in the bottom of the bread pan, then add dry ingredients on top; add yeast last, (make a small indentation in the flour and put the yeast there)
Use the Normal Bread Cycle (white bread... I use light crust)
Makes a 1&1/2 pound loaf

I make this in the bread machine. I am sure you could also soak the yeast in a bit of the water warmed and then add it to the wet ingredients, then add the dry ingredients and mix well and let raise in a covered bowl in a warm place, and bake it in a regular oven


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

The OP recipe turned out VERY GOOD.  LOVE the bread.  My only question is this:  I used half bread flour and half white whole wheat.  I'm very new to this whole bread making thing and when I use bread flour...the breads/tortillas I make actually seem denser than when I used white whole wheat/regular all purpose flour.  Anyone know why this is?  Did I just not let the bread rise enough once in the baking pan?  It seemed like it needed to rise a bit more, but I was hungry so I put it in...

I made tortillas with half whole wheat and half regular flour, some baking powder, touch of yeast and some extra gluton--really turned out nice.  When I did almost the same recipe (left out the yeast and used bread flour for half the flour)...dense tortillas with not much give...

Thanks for the recipe.  The bread had GREAT flavor.  I will be making this again!

Maria


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Bread flour has a higher protein content than AP or cake flours.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Bread flour has a higher protein content than AP or cake flours.


I read that--but does that equal denser? The pizza recipe called for bread flour (I didn't have any so didn't use it for that one.) Some of the bread recipes call for it and others don't. I know there is generally a "natural" yeast (I think barley flour) added to help it rise, but is the flour itself the potential cause of the denseness (less air pockets?) It's not 'doughy' or 'heavy' but its dense...

Thanks,
maria


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Beer Bread with soup or stew, and it's SOOOO  easy.  

Beer Bread

3 cups self-rising flour
1/2 cup sugar
12 ounces beer
2 tablespoons melted butter

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

Butter a loaf pan and set aside. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, and beer and mix well. The mixture should be sticky. Pour into the loaf pan and bake for 55 minutes. At the last 3 minutes of baking, remove from oven, brush the top of the loaf with butter and return to oven.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Still loving this bread.  I made some yesterday and added an egg yolk (the lecithin makes it rise better).  Really good.  I have trouble getting yeast to bubble correctly and wanted just a touch of lighter fluff to the bread yesterday.  The egg yolk (in place of a few tablespoons of water) did the trick.  I didn't add the egg until the yeast had bubbled because I wasn't sure what it would do in that chemical reaction...


----------

